# Problem in address bar.



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

https://pro.hsionlineorders.net/HSI160415A/PHSIS42M?h=true
The padlock and the https: are green in the address bar. The addy locks when opened and I cannot get rid of the issue. I all not (cannot) get rid of the problem. Help is appreciated.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Not sure what you're asking.

The padlock is supposed to be green.. what do you mean the addy locks when opened? Try turning off java.. maybe there's a script not responding.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Murby said:


> Not sure what you're asking.
> 
> I apologize for being unclear. What I am trying to state is not clear to me either.
> 
> ...


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I am going to say Clear Your Cookies out. You have picked up some that places, and does that political ad. IMO.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

agmantoo said:


> Murby said:
> 
> 
> > The padlock IS green. A lengthy political type ad appears and I have to go through the effort of manually exiting by either remaining on the site or "X" ing using a small square window to leave. The next time I happen to unintentionaly open, the site takes me there; I have to repeat the exercise. A simple x will not work even when the padlock is green. I keep getting redirected to the site. I am tired of seeing Hillary pop up and even sicker of seeing her presence uninvited.
> ...


----------

